# Nut Seating Files



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Anyone know who else sells Nut Seating Files, other than StewMac?

StewMac has nice stuff, but a bit pricey, plus exchange, plus import duty fees, plus shipping... $$$

Was searching online, expected to find cheap ones on eBay and even there I'm only finding StewMac, or slotting files. Hoped a Canadian site had them but looking like I may have to go across the pond to Crimson Guitars. (not any cheaper than StewMac but looks cooler).

I have a Squire, upgraded a bunch... but nut doesn't sit right. Tried cleaning it out with small files with no luck, nut still rocks back/forth a bit. Flattened the nut on a levelling beam, and eventually added a bit of an arch on the bottom and still rocks a bit. Was a cheap GFS bone nut, and my first attempt at replacing a nut so, could be end-user error... but figured if I can find one for a moderate price, I'll give the slot a few passes and be sure.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

First things first : if the seat is rounded (most Strats are, Teles are usually straight), you need a rounded bottom nut. Check that you have the right nut to begin with.

HOWEVER, be aware that using files in this location is a pretty good way to end up with a rounded nut seat. You have no way to make sure your movement will be perfectly straight, and more often than not it won't be. I’m only using files on this location very carefully, to clean up after having dislodged remaining glue with a very sharp ⅛ chisel. I'm very carefully using a normal ⅛" Nicholson, but you will find what you're looking for in Portugal. I buy from this shop regularly, no problems at all. 

If you have managed to alter the shape of the seat, my advice would be to save yourself some aggravation and bring your guitar to a pro. Remember that you should modify the nut, not the seat itself.



Pierre
www.torvisse.com


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

I just ordered some items from this seller, he does appear to have some nut chisels, and ships from US 
philaluthiertools on eBay


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

alwaysflat said:


> I just ordered some items from this seller, he does appear to have some nut chisels, and ships from US
> philaluthiertools on eBay


Great shop as well. I’m ordering from them quite often for parts. Very professional service, reasonable shipping. For specialized tools, though, Guitars and Woods are more in the same league as StewMac. They often stock the same exact tools (although with a different logo) for waaaay less.


Pierre
www.torvisse.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2018)

Smylight said:


> First things first : if the seat is rounded (most Strats are, Teles are usually straight), you need a rounded bottom nut. Check that you have the right nut to begin with.
> 
> HOWEVER, be aware that using files in this location is a pretty good way to end up with a rounded nut seat. You have no way to make sure your movement will be perfectly straight, and more often than not it won't be. I’m only using files on this location very carefully, to clean up after having dislodged remaining glue with a very sharp ⅛ chisel. I'm very carefully using a normal ⅛" Nicholson, but you will find what you're looking for in Portugal. I buy from this shop regularly, no problems at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## LeftFinger (Oct 31, 2015)

Lee Valley not real cheap but at least in Canada


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

if you buy the files I would also ;ool for the groobar kit. You put it on the fretboard and file until you hit the groobar


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> if you buy the files I would also ;ool for the groobar kit. You put it on the fretboard and file until you hit the groobar


GrooBars are very useful, but the OP is asking about filing the nut seat itself, under the nut. Any video links demonstrating the uses for the StepGauge? I can't find any...


Pierre
www.torvisse.com


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I think you're getting the files mixed up.... Nut Seating.... not Nut Slotting files. I have those already.

For my Squire, it was a flat bottom. Had a straight edge in there and no rocking, though wasn't as thick as a nut, and checked on the Squire forums for my specific model. I put a razor into the slot and kept it flat and dragged it back and forth thinking maybe glue or something in there, grabbed my lit magnifying glass as well, and channel looks clear but would like to give it a quick pass or two to make sure.

As far as taking it in to a pro... I don't learn anything if someone else does the work, which is why I partially hope I messed it up because then I can learn to correct it. Plus it was a $75 Squire... who takes a $75 Squire in to get $80 worth of work done? 

Philly Luthiers, I like those guys.... bought from them a few times. They have a lot of files listed, but not seeing slotting files. Fret/dressing files and I guess the saddle files would be pretty much the same as slotting files. Lee Valley is the same, they sell files, but not seeing anything for slotting.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

THRobinson said:


> I think you're getting the files mixed up.... Nut Seating.... not Nut Slotting files. I have those already.
> 
> For my Squire, it was a flat bottom. Had a straight edge in there and no rocking, though wasn't as thick as a nut, and checked on the Squire forums for my specific model. I put a razor into the slot and kept it flat and dragged it back and forth thinking maybe glue or something in there, grabbed my lit magnifying glass as well, and channel looks clear but would like to give it a quick pass or two to make sure.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If the ruler does not rock, then the seat is OK. The nut bottom might have been sanded flat, but at a slight angle front to back. Return to that flat beam but this time find something, such as a thick (¼") ruler to prop the nut against at a perfect 90° angle while you sans the bottom flat.

If it all fails, now you might have an opportunity to watch a pro and learn. ;-)

You might be surprised to see how many 100$ Squiers go through my shop in a month. Schools have lots of them and they wear them out quickly because they get used 10-12 hours a day.

I'm confused by your last paragraph. You do mean SEATING files, right? And what are you saying here :

"Fret/dressing files and I guess the saddle files would be pretty much the same as slotting files."

Obviously, fret crowning are very different from saddle/nut files. We do use nut files to notch saddles as well as necessary.

Have a nice day!


Pierre
www.torvisse.com


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

"They have a lot of files listed, but not seeing slotting files. Fret/dressing files and *I guess the saddle files would be pretty much the same as slotting files*." .... I'm saying that the sites people have recommended sell a lot of files, including fret/dressing files, and saddle files, but not nut slotting files... but that the saddle files would probably work. Even then most sites don't even carry those. 

In any case... I'm not taking the guitar to a pro to repair, plus, there's still nothing proving that I messed up or am doing anything incorrectly. It could still just be a bit of something stuck in the nut slot that 2-3 strokes of a good file would clean out. Which, if that's the case, is what a professional would probably do anyways.... or as mentioned a small narrow chisel. So I may as well get one and use it myself. 

It's a very weird building/mod thread when the first response is to take it to someone else to have them do the work for you.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm not saying you should absolutely take it to a pro. I offered a lot of useful advice based on experience. One of those pieces of advices is that IF the seating is rounded, THEN you SHOULD take it to a pro. It is still valid. No way you're going to get a rounded bottom corrected using files.

In the meantime, find an ⅛" micro-chisel (it'll be way more expensive than you think) or get an ¼" and get it grinded to ⅛" if you know how to do it properly.

Good luck with the repair.


Pierre
www.torvisse.com


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I should be ok... the Squier forum and using a straight edge indicated a flat bottom. Tried to use my fret rocker, but just a hair too thick to fit in there. When I still couldn't get the rocking to stop I put some 600grit paper on the fretboard and went back and forth across that to add a small arch to the bottom of the nut to match the board radius, and still rocked. Again, was a cheap GFS bone nut, practice nut basically. Planning to eventually get a Tusq or Brass top nut, but probably best to figure this out first. 

Not sure if any good, but Irwin has a $10 chisel that's 1/8". Says "precision" but some manufacturers are pretty lose with that term 

https://www.amazon.ca/Irwin-Marples-Chisel-BlueChip-Beveled/dp/B000RFYZLI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1545409362&sr=8-1&keywords=1/8+irwin+chisel

Though if the saddle were rounded, there is always the Tusq nuts for rounded saddles. Just file off the middle notch until sits properly, though the gap must affect the tone.

https://www.amazon.ca/GraphTech-PQ5...ocphy=9001003&hvtargid=pla-434814917759&psc=1


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

The only place I’ve seen these files is StewMac and Philly Luthier Supply. But, the latter’s are metric width, 2mm and 3mm set. A standard Fender nut will be 1/8”. 

Acoustic bridge saddle slot files - set of 2


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

A diy might go and get a 1/8" steel flat bar at the local big box for 10 bucks and put a good little chisel grind to it. 
Cheep steel, but in a pinch ...


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Ya, my nut is 3.47mm... 1/8" is 3.175mm so metric files or a 1/8" file/chisel, neither will be an exact fit anyways.

I think I may however order the chisel, since I think for nut slot cleaning I'll use the file so very rarely... the chisel I can use for a few other things as well.

Cheap file ground, I may try. We do have a grinder here buried somewhere, been years since I touched it but, can get files somewhat cheap at least.

When my family moved, my Dad was getting pretty on in age so, for the most part all his tools and equipment they just showed into a big pile and left it for the past 10yrs. Tools are mine now, but, it's been a long slow process trying to sort out junk from good, and in some cases, like the router table, I found half of it but not the other. :S

To give an example of how piled up it is... I found a full sized bandsaw a few months ago. Ya... a bandsaw. No idea he even had one, never been used. Brand new and in a pile.


----------

